# R34 GTT Neo engine cover backet



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi,

Bit of a random one but I'm after a bracket that's used to mount the engine cover that looks like this:









https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360736582422

I've managed to find the above but its being sold in Australia and I'd prefer not to pay £27+ on shipping (probably import duty too) a piece of metal around the world if possible.

Let me know, cheers


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

I have one not sure if it is exactly like that, got a feeling it might be a different shape.

:update: sorry, i have a larger engine cover bracket than that one.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for taking a look kramit, I appreciate it even if it didn't turn out to be the correct part.


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, the pic you've posted of the Aussie one is off an RB25DE NEO (non-turbo). If you need one for a 25DET then Kramit's should suit you.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

goldtooth said:


> Hi, the pic you've posted of the Aussie one is off an RB25DE NEO (non-turbo). If you need one for a 25DET then Kramit's should suit you.


Ah thankyou for that I wasn't aware there was a difference. Does that mean the engine covers are also different, or do the holes line up its just the bracket that's different out of interest?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

kramit said:


> I have one not sure if it is exactly like that, got a feeling it might be a different shape.
> 
> :update: sorry, i have a larger engine cover bracket than that one.


Can you drop me a PM please kramit; I cant contact you because:
_"1.kramit has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."_


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

They are different. The turbo one says 'turbo' on it and is a different shape. Have you got the cover already?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

goldtooth said:


> They are different. The turbo one says 'turbo' on it and is a different shape. Have you got the cover already?


Thanks looks like I have the right one in that case, red "Turbo" on the other side to the "NEO 6" lettering. It was in the boot of the car when it arrived from Japan with the floor mats and I tested that it lined up without fowling, but without the bracket I had nothing to attach it to.


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

That's the one and kramit's is on eBay now. If that doesn't work out then there's a cover and bracket also on eBay for £40 and you could sell one of the covers after and make a few quid back. No bolts though which isn't quite so good.


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

SarGara said:


> Can you drop me a PM please kramit; I cant contact you because:
> _"1.kramit has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."_



Will look into this now, although i don't see any reason they should be blocked, apart from my inbox says im storing 1 message of 0 allowed?

Replied to your message on ebay though and have found a picture of what the bolts should look like, so i will have a look for them when i get home in about a hours time.


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

Use the Link below to use for the purchase for the bracket revised with added photo and fixings, with auto accept turned on for the agreed amount

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...29508&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

Should of said the price for the auto accept is £22.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice one thanks ive sent payment now. Cheers for everyones help with this :thumbsup:


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

Seen, will just finish this little bit of wiring off before i loose myself will update ebay once shipped but hopefully can get it sent tonight for you. Thanks


----------

